# Sarah Connor´s Töchterchen ist da (Update)



## Claudia (4 Sep. 2011)

*Sarah Connor ist wieder Mama*


*Pop-Queen Sarah Connor (31) ist zum dritten Mal Mutter geworden. Wie BILD exklusiv erfuhr, brachte die Sängerin und „X Factor“-Jurorin am Sonntag in einer Berliner Klinik ein gesundes Töchterchen zur Welt.​ Das bestätigte Connors Verlobter und Manager Florian Fischer (36).*

Noch Samstagmittag war Connor mit kugelrundem Babybauch durch die Stadt spaziert, hatte sich im Krankenhaus durchchecken lassen. Nun, der erste gemeinsame Nachwuchs des Paares. Aus ihrer ersten Ehe mit Musiker Marc Terenzi (33) hat die Pop und Soul-Sängerin bereits zwei Kinder (Tyler, 7 und Summer, 5).
Eine richtig lange Baby-Auszeit will sich Sarah nicht gönnen. Ab Oktober wird sie während der Live-Shows der VOX-Reihe „X Factor“ im Jury-Stuhl Platz nehmen. Derzeit laufen aufgezeichnete Casting-Shows. In denen ist Sarah in den nächsten Wochen WIEDER mit Baby-Bauch zu sehen.
Eine echte Power-Mama! Richtig still sitzen kann sie einfach nicht. Noch Ende Juli hatte Sarah ein Konzert gegeben zugunsten der DKMS (Deutsche Knochenmarkspenderdatei). Kugelrund sang sie zugunsten der Organisation, die ihr so am Herzen liegt. Angst vor Komplikationen durch so einen Auftritt? Connor zu BILD: „Nein, Das Konzert war toll. Ich höre einfach immer auf meinen Bauch und da war alles ruhig und entspannt. Das Baby hat die ganze Zeit geschlafen.“
*Schlaf gibt`s mit dem Nachwuchs für die frisch gebackenen Eltern jetzt wohl erstmal in der Spar-Dosis...*


*Quelle: Bild.de
*​


----------



## Terenzifan (5 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor´s Töchterchen ist da*

das freut mich wirklich sehr!


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor´s Töchterchen ist da*

schön, wußte nur überhaupt nicht, dass sie schon wieder schwanger war ....

lebe wohl hinter dem Mond


----------



## Q (5 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor´s Töchterchen ist da*

Schlaf wird im Allgemeinen sowieso überbewertet  Glückwunsch und Danke für die Info!


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor´s Töchterchen ist da*

Glückwunsch an die jungen Eltern


----------



## Claudia (6 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sarah Connor´s Töchterchen ist da*

*Sarah Connor nennt ihr Baby Delphine Malou *​ 
*Die Kleine ist jetzt die Schwester von Tyler (7) und Summer Antonia Soraya (5)*​ 
VON S. KUSCHEL 

*Baby da, Töchterchen gesund! Sarah Connor könnte ausFLIPPERn vor Freude. Tut sie auch. Das erste gemeinsame Kind mit ihrem Verlobten Florian Fischer (36) nennt die Pop-Queen Delphine Malou ...*

Jetzt sind sie eine richtige kleine Großfamilie. Am frühen Sonntagmorgen brachte die „X Factor“-Jurorin in der Berliner Charité ihr drittes Kind zur Welt. Die Eltern über den ersten gemeinsamen Nachwuchs: „Delphine strotzt vor Gesundheit und ist ein wahres Sonntagskind. Mama und Papa sind ebenfalls wohlauf und auch ihre beiden großen Geschwister haben ihr Schwesterchen bereits voller Stolz bewundert.“
*Sarah Connor** hat bereits einen Sohn (Tyler, 7) und eine Tochter (Summer Antonia Soraya, 5) mit Ex-Mann Marc Terenzi (33). *
Auf ihrer Facebook-Seite verkündete Connor jetzt: „Wir sind überglücklich, die Geburt unserer Tochter bekannt geben zu dürfen. In der Nacht vom 3. auf den 4.9. um 1.20 Uhr hat unser wunderschönes, rosiges Baby Delphine Malou das Licht der Welt erblickt.“
*So ungewöhnlich ist der Name übrigens gar nicht. In Frankreich, Griechenland oder den Niederlanden kommt er häufig vor. Vielleicht setzt Sarah ja einen Trend und bald gibt es auch in Deutschland ganz viele Delphines ...

Quelle: Bild.de
*​


----------

